# Beautiful, Chilling Remix of R.E.M.'s "Let Me In"



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

One of R.E.M./Michael Stipe's best and most compelling songs--his elegy for Kurt Cobain--gets a superb remix and new video. Goosebumps.

https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-50003233


----------

